# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب قسم الاجهزة بنظام مايمو - Maemo OS, Nokia N900  كتلوج ل نوكيا n900

## atoune.amoune

_تركيب هذة الكتلوجات وتجربتها هي على مسئوليتك_  
Catalogue name : Nokia Applications
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : ./
Components : (leave blank) 
Catalogue name : Nokia System Software Updates
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : ./
Components : (leave blank) 
Catalogue name :Maemo Extras
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution :fremantle
Components :free non-free 
Catalogue name : bora (قد لا تكون جيدة لجوالك اذا كنت لا تعرف كيفية استخدامها)
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : bora
Components : free non-free 
Catalogue name : Chinook (قد لا تكون جيدة لجوالك اذا كنت لا تعرف كيفية استخدامها)
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : Chinook
Components : free non-free 
Catalogue name : Diablo (قد لا تكون جيدة لجوالك اذا كنت لا تعرف كيفية استخدامها)
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : diablo
Components : free non-free 
Catalogue name : Gregale (قد لا تكون جيدة لجوالك اذا كنت لا تعرف كيفية استخدامها)
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : gregale
Components : free non-free 
Catalogue name : Maemo Extras-Devel (تحذر من أن ذلك قد يضر بالجوال ، هذه  التطبيقات هي تجريبية لا تحميل إلا إذا كنت تعرف ما تقومون به!!)
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : fremantle
Components : free non-free 
Catalogue name : Maemo Nintendo Emulators
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : (leave blank)
Components : main 
Catalogue name : Maemo Extras-Testing
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : fremantle
Components : free non-free 
Catalogue name : Mistral (قد لا تكون جيدة لجوالك اذا كنت لا تعرف كيفية استخدامها)
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : mistral
Components : free non-free 
Catalogue name : Qole
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : maemo
Components : fremantle 
Catalogue name : Scirocco (قد لا تكون جيدة لجوالك اذا كنت لا تعرف كيفية استخدامها)
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : scirocco
Components : free non-free 
Catalogue name :My-Maemo
Web address : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Distribution : fremantle   Components : user

----------


## sousou1973

السلام عليكم

----------


## EssamWady

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## المرتضى

الف مليون دولار مشكووووووووور

----------


## bas432b

بارك الله فيك

----------

